# Tarpon Guide In Grand Cayman



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Any recommendations for tarpon guides in Grand Cayman?


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

We stayed at the ritz on 7 mile a few years back and was amazed with the tarpon that hung out at there marina.. You don't need a guide.. Just run over there and throw a top water and your sure to hook up.. The kids feed them from the bulkheads next to the restaurant.. Wish I would of had a travel rod..


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've heard there may be some legal issues with that. Any idea if that is the case?


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

I just got back from the Ritz on Grand Cayman....I can confirm that there are plenty of nice size tarpon in the lagoon between the hotel and the golf course. I can also confirm that they would not hit a topwater, 4" swim bait or a yo-zuri jointed minnow at 11:30 PM. I couldnt believe it.  Throw a piece of bread off the restaurant balcony at 7PM though and you will be sure to hookup :rotfl:

Most of the waterfront restaurants and marinas on the island have tarpon hanging out at them. There are some youtube videos that show people catching some tarpon from shore in grand cayman in a marina. They used live or dead bait though. Bring lots of $$$, Grand Cayman is one of the most expensive vacation destinations I have ever been to.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

A good friend just came back and he fished daily early in the morning in front of his resort. No problems..Note- he wasn't fishing for tarpon. He had an ultra light pack rod and he caught a wide variety of fish.
Tight lines1Fisher77316


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. Any recommendations for lures?


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

swanchez said:


> I just got back from the Ritz on Grand Cayman....I can confirm that there are plenty of nice size tarpon in the lagoon between the hotel and the golf course. I can also confirm that they would not hit a topwater, 4" swim bait or a yo-zuri jointed minnow at 11:30 PM. I couldnt believe it.  Throw a piece of bread off the restaurant balcony at 7PM though and you will be sure to hookup :rotfl:
> 
> Most of the waterfront restaurants and marinas on the island have tarpon hanging out at them. There are some youtube videos that show people catching some tarpon from shore in grand cayman in a marina. They used live or dead bait though. Bring lots of $$$, Grand Cayman is one of the most expensive vacation destinations I have ever been to.


Then a piece of bread on a treble would do the trick.. Can't belive they wouldn't hit the topwater... I agree 100%. Very expensive island.. We had the breakfast brunch every day as part of our Ritz package so we would stuff ourselves with that then eat eat light at lunch/dinner...


----------

